# Vietnamese: tieng viet



## PTK

nho ai
nho ve ai
nho den ai

co nguoi viet nao se chiu giai thich cho toi cung hieu su khac nua khong?

cam on nhieu that cac ban nhe!


----------



## flyfly

Cả ba cái đều cùng nghĩa, chỉ tùy câu văn đặt vào cái nào nghe hay thì dùng cái đó thôi


----------



## PTK

Hieu roi.

Cam on nhe!


----------



## minhtung91

PTK said:


> nho ai
> nho ve ai
> nho den ai
> 
> co nguoi viet nao se chiu giai thich cho toi cung hieu su khac nua khong?
> 
> cam on nhieu that cac ban nhe!



Well, you should have written:

- "co nguoi viet nao chiu giai thich cho toi hieu su khac biet khong?"
and
- "cam on that nhieu cac ban nhe!". !

Anyway, your Vietnamese is quite good already!


----------



## mimi2

PTK said:


> nho ai
> nho ve ai
> nho den ai
> 
> co nguoi viet nao se chiu giai thich cho toi cung hieu su khac nua khong?
> 
> cam on nhieu that cac ban nhe!


Chào bạn PTK,
Apart from " cảm ơn thật nhiều các bạn nhe." as MinhTung helped you, you can put "thật nhiều" after "các bạn" --> "cảm ơn các bạn thật nhiều nhe".
Do you see that the different positions are like the position of adverbs in English or Russian? We can put it in a suitable position without changing its meaning. 
And we don't say: " co nguoi viet nao se chiu giai thich cho toi cung hieu su khac nua khong?"
I would say: 
"Có ai có thể giải thích cho tôi hiểu sự khác biệt không?"


----------

